# 2Lt. NWO Cdt. Corps. seeking info on RCIS Central.



## gun runner (19 Jul 2012)

Hey there, 

I am seeking info on our corps new RCIS region. We were recently informed that effective immediately, our corps ceased to be a RCIS(Pra), and moved into central. Where is the Regional RCIS located? Who do we communicate with? If members were selected for course in Pra Region, will this automatically transfer to Central region? I am seeking this info, and more, if anyone can provide me with any, regarding our new RCIS. Cheers


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jul 2012)

RCIS Centril s in Borden  1 888 288 7696  hope this helps.


----------

